# الأنظمة التلفزيونية الحديثة



## hmadaeng (23 ديسمبر 2010)

التعرف على نظام التلفزيون البث الأرضي الرقمي وأجهزة الاستقبال وأخيرا التعرف على تقنية hd والمقارنة بين شاشات البلازما و LCD 
اعداد الطلاب : 
باسل خطيب - خالد السلوم (السنة الرابعة قسم الاتصالات- كلية الهندسة الكهربائية والالكترونية بحلب )
باشراف الدكتور المهندس :محمد نجيب صلاحو 



للتحميل..........
http://www.4shared.com/document/04hYRmle/___online.html


----------



## ادور (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير


----------

